# tanya-Blind and Deaf at Spauling in GA!! Dies in 1 1/2 hrs.



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I feel so sorry for this poor girl.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Dear God. My heart is breaking for this poor girl. She must be so terrified. 90 minutes isn't much time to try and save her.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I've been thinking about this poor girl all evening. I hope if she didn't get rescued she's at the bridge now and has her hearing and sight back and is enjoying the other animals with no fear.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I saw this tonight at 8:30 pm. Just makes me sick to my stomach, what a pretty girl. I hope if she was pts she went quickly and is now happy and running free....


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

She's SAFE


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

woohoooo!!


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

I couldn't sleep last night after I saw this thread. So glad to hear she's safe.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> She's SAFE


omg this is the best news I've heard all day!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I have also been wondering about her. So glad that she is safe. How horrible that they would use gassing on these animals.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank God she's safe! The news brought tears to my eyes. She looks like such a sweetheart. Does anyone know who rescued her?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Which group saved her, Cin?


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Has made my night to hear that this little girl is safe.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*thank God!!*

Thank God she's safe!!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Thank god she's safe!

Who pulled her--I want to send them my sincerest thanks!

SJ


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I posted earlier, but it didn't take. I was wondering which rescue group got her--or hoepfull she was adopted by some angel.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> I posted earlier, but it didn't take. I was wondering which rescue group got her--or hoepfull she was adopted by some angel.


Me too..............


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Which group saved her, Cin?


 
it didn't say, just that she's safe.

Been keeping an eye on still, cuz a couple pups on there were safe but adoption fell thru, gonna do some checking.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What is, it? The site?


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

That site breaks my heart for each and every one of those animals. I can't keep looking or I'll end up being one of those people who hoards animals without adequate resources. It is just pitiful. 

So, so glad to hear this one sweet soul got out. Bless the person who made it happen.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, the site.

But I called, they said she's been ADOPTED


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> What is, it? The site?


 
http://www.spaldingdogs.com/page6.html

This is the link that lists the safe dogs, for those that want to check on any of them posted on GRF and other places


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Meggie'sMom said:


> That site breaks my heart for each and every one of those animals. I can't keep looking or I'll end up being one of those people who hoards animals without adequate resources. It is just pitiful.
> 
> So, so glad to hear this one sweet soul got out. Bless the person who made it happen.


 
Oh it sure does break the heart 

Saw one pup that looked like my Jax, sure made me hug Jax real quick.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I will never get the color of spauldings walls and dogs in need out of my head.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for the link to the safe site. I promise my next dog will be a rescue.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I just looked at the 'safe' dogs, then made the mistake of looking at the 'urgent' dogs. How very sad that in our supposedly advanced society we are still putting animals to death simply because there are no homes for them.


----------

